# Karpfen abschlachten?



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

Hallo

Ein Freund von mir erzählte mir so eben, dass ihm auf dem Fischerreischeinlehrgang erzählt wurde, dass man Karpfen über 60cm dem Gewässer entnehmen soll,da diese den anderen Fischen(Rotauge,Rotfeder,Schleie usw.)die ganze Nahrung weg fressen.
Also, ganz im ernst,
Wer schlachtet schon grosse Karpfen, oder grössere ab, nur um den anderen Fischen die Nahrung zu überlassen??????
Ich finde diese Aussage sehr schwachsinnig!:r 
Und würde gerne eure Meinungen hören


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Die Begrüdung ist Blödsinnig.
Aber der Fischfang dient der sinnvollen Verwertung des Fanges. Somit wird der maßige
Karpfen nicht deswegen zu schlachten sein, weil er anderen etwas wegfrißt, sondern weil er verwertet werden soll - oder??


----------



## arno (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Moin!
Das sehe ich auch so wie Dolfin!


----------



## robertb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Und wenn so weiter geht haben wir wieder ne C&R Diskussion bitte nicht. Wenn jemand meint er muss grosse Karpfen abkloppen, dann kann man es nicht ändern.
Wir haben ein Gewässer hier vor Ort, das bis vor kurzem Karpfen bis 50 Pfund beherrbergte.
Bis sich das zu den Kochtopfanglern rumgesprochen hat, seitdem ist dort ziemlich Funkstille |gr:
Die Grosszahl der Karpfenangler betreiben C&R und ich finds gut so.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

ich wüste garnicht was ich mit sonem großen machen soll, der past ja nochnichtmal in den topf und schmecken tun die auch nicht mehr, wenn sie nicht aus kiesseen sind oder so.


----------



## robertb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wüste garnicht was ich mit sonem großen machen soll, der past ja nochnichtmal in den topf und schmecken tun die auch nicht mehr, wenn sie nicht aus kiesseen sind oder so.



Bei uns werden die zu Fischpflanzerln (Fischfrikadellen) verarbeitet. Und da sind dummerweise die grossen am meisten gefragt :c


----------



## David (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

hi

ich sag mal so, wenn jeder angler seine fische mitnehmen würde, dann hätten wir bald keine grossen fische mehr, sondern nur noch die kleinen frisch besetzten.

aber jeder angler träumt von grössen fischen, deswegen wäre es sinnvoll grosse wieder zurückzusetzen, damit jemand anders den fisch nochmal fangen kann.

jetzt werden bestimmt einige sagen : "ach es gibt so viele grosse fische...etc" aber es ist nicht so, sonst würden wir ja nicht immer wieder die selben fische mehrfach fangen...

ich hab nix dagengen wenn jemand seine fische mitnimmt und sie richtig verwertet , aber wenn jemand jeden fisch mitnimmt , obwohl die kühltruhe schon voll mit fisch ist...


mfg david


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Wie oben schon gesagt:
Bitte, bitte keine c&r Diskussion. Das hier ist ein Internetboard und wird von vielen gelesen. Von Freunden - aber auch von Gegnern der Angelei. Wer nicht darauf verzichten kann, sich stets als "Gutangler und Trendy" zu präsentieren, hilft der Sache nicht weiter. Gutes tun und *nicht* drüber reden.
Ich finde es allerdings auch ziemlich daneben, denjenigen zu kritisieren, der sich gesetzmäßig verhält und seinen Fang verwertet.


----------



## bernie1 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Super Dolfin,
bin genau deiner Meinung ( Waidmännisch usw.)
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## arno (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Moin!
Ich bin sogar dafür diesen Threat zu schließen!
Wegen Sinnlosigkeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Dieser Thread dreht sich nicht um C&R !!!!

Ich wollte nur eure Meinungen darüber hören,was ihr über die Aussage denkt.
Nur den Karpfen dem Gewässer deshalb zu entnehmen, weil er sonst die gesamte Nahrung wegfressen würde.....und  keine anderen Fische mehr nachkommen können, da die Nahrung wegen der Karpfen sich stark reduziere.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Äähem, mal eine Frage:


Warum versucht man hier ständig, die Diskussion über C&R zu unterdrücken? Entweder man sieht sich in seiner Position als C&R Befürworter im Recht, dann braucht man keine Diskussion darüber unterdrücken, oder man betreibt das C&R mit ungutem Gefühl für die Kreatur, dann sollte man es eben lassen. 

Und ein schlechtes Bild von Anglern, die der Freude wegen Fische drillen, ohne sie sinnvoll zu verwerten, liegt nicht an dem, der drüber spricht, sondern an dem, der es tut. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung darüber.

Wenn man mir sagt, dass Zähneputzen sinnvoll ist, weil ich dann nicht aus dem Hals stinke, dann verbiete ich nicht dem, der es sagt, das Wort, sondern putze mir die Zähne. Denn besser aus dem Hals riechen tu ich dann noch lange nicht, bloß weil ich dem das Wort verboten habe. So einfach ist das.


----------



## arno (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ist doch irgendwie logisch!
So ein Großkarpfen frisst ja ne ganze Menge!
Wenn das Gewässer nicht groß genug ist, verbuttet auch der Kleinfischbestand!
Ich meine jetzt einen Teich oder See!
Beim Fluß mag das nicht so ausschlaggebend sein!
Wer sagt den überhaupt, das Großkarpfen nicht schmecken sollen?
Also ,raus damit , wer hat schon einen Großkarpfen gegessen ?
Bisher hab ich nähmlich nur immer gehört, sobald ich nachfragte:
Das wurde mir so gesagt!


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread dreht sich nicht um C&R !!!!
> 
> Ich wollte nur eure Meinungen darüber hören,was ihr über die Aussage denkt.
> Nur den Karpfen dem Gewässer deshalb zu entnehmen, weil er sonst die gesamte Nahrung wegfressen würde.....und  keine anderen Fische mehr nachkommen können, da die Nahrung wegen der Karpfen sich stark reduziere.


Hi Doctor,
mir ist klar, was Du meinst, und diese Begründung ist definitiver Blödsinn, Das beweist mir nur, wie sinnlos eine Prüfung ist... Wenn selbst der lehrgangsleiter so einen Schwachsinn erzählt, braucht sich keiner wundern, dass es immermehr Angler gibt, die null Ahnung haben von dem was sie tun... Diesen Anglern muss geholfen werden, denn woher sollen sie es wissen, wenn ihnen schon in der Prüfung realitätsfremder Mist eingepflant wird...sehr traurig...


----------



## harry_kat (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ich würde sagen die Begründung ist Quatsch, schon Mal deswegen, da sie sich nur auf Karpfen reduziert.
 Bei uns in den Lehrgängen wird beigebracht, dass massige Fische entnommen werden müssen. Ob es richtig oder falsch ist sei dahingestellt.
 Allerdings die Überschrift "Karpfen abschlachten?" klingt gerade einladend für die sinnlose Dikussion  über C&R. Deswegen bin ich wie arno auch dafür, Tread zu Ersatzlos zu schliessen.

 ciao

 hk


----------



## robertb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Aali Barba Sehr tiefsinnig, ich fühl mich garantiert nicht angesprochen  #d 

Benutz vorher mal die Suchfunktion und du weisst warum keiner mehr hier über C&R diskutieren will. Es kam immer nur hitzige Diskussionen beider Seiten raus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

.... das Thema war für mich wirklich die Frage: "Fressen große Karpfen die Nahrung weg" ... , also darauf: nein, sicherlich nicht ! ... interessant ist nun hier aber, warum tatsächlich nicht über C&R gesprochen werden darf. Egal wie es jeder handhabt, aber bewußt muß man sich trotzdem sein, dass es verboten ist ... und wer mitbekommen hat, wie jemand deshalb (weil er eben vom Aufseher des Landratsamtes angezeigt wurde) nun im Führungszeugnis einen Eintrag hat und sich chancenlos bewirbt, der wird die Sache anders sehen ... nämlich dass es ein Gesetz gibt und solange wir nicht offen darüber reden, wird es auch dieses weiter geben ....
Petri von Toni


----------



## havkat (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Moin doctor!

Mal eine Frage, so rein aus Interesse.

Mir fällt seit Jahren auf, dass viele (Karpfen)Angler im Zusammenhang mit den Moosmolchen immer von "Abschlachten", "Erschlagen", "Totstechen", sogar "Ermorden" reden/schreiben.
Also immer negativ behaftete Umschreibungen verwenden, wenn´s um das Töten eines Karpfens geht.
(Als Zuchtspeisefisch "auf die Welt gekommen" )

Aale, Barsche, Forellen, Zander..... werden von den selben Petrijüngern gerne - "mal für die Küche" - mitgenommen.

Sorry, aber ich wittere Doppelmoral.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali Barba Sehr tiefsinnig, ich fühl mich garantiert nicht angesprochen #d
> 
> Benutz vorher mal die Suchfunktion und du weisst warum keiner mehr hier über C&R diskutieren will. Es kam immer nur hitzige Diskussionen beider Seiten raus.


Das es derartig hitzige Diskussionen gibt, zeigt um so mehr, dass es auch ein strittiges Thema ist, bei dem es weder ein "nur richtig" noch ein "nur falsch" gibt. 

Und weniger hitzig dürfte es auch kaum werden, wenn man sich die Diskussion darüber ständig verbittet. Bezeichnend finde ich jedoch, dass C&R Befürworter mit Begriffen wie Kochpooangler hantieren müssen, um die eigene Position zu sichern. 

Es mag für bestimmte Gewässer sicher Sinn machen, dort den Beständen zuliebe zurück zu setzen. Allerdings ist das nicht die einzige Alternative, die man zum Sichern der Bestände hat. Man könnte genau so gut auch weniger Scheine verkaufen, das Fischen ein Jahr lang ganz aussetzen oder auch über Besatzmaßnahmen eingreifen. Insofern geht es mir nicht darum, dass C&R zu dämonisieren, sondern ich trete der ständig vorgetragenen Argumentation entgegen, dass dies die "einzige Rettung" vor den Kochpottangler wäre. Dem ist eben nicht so, es gibt sehr wohl Alternativen, die jedoch hört man nicht so gerne.


----------



## robertb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hmm, Doppelmoral find ich schon ein bisschen heftig. Karpfen ist halt einer meiner Lieblingsfische und darum setz ich die meistens wieder zurück. Wir haben früher auch Karpfen in grossen Mengen verwertet aber mittlerweile denk ich halt ein bisschen anders darüber. Mittlerweile nehm ich nur noch nen Fisch mit wenn ich ihn auch verwerten will. Das gilt für alle Fischarten, da wird der Karpfen nicht zur heiligen Kuh erklärt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali Barba Sehr tiefsinnig, ich fühl mich garantiert nicht angesprochen #d


WER genau sich angesprochen fühlt, ist seine eigene Sache. 

Es gibt nur ein Problem auf dieser kleinen Welt:

Radfahren war so lange kein Problem, wie man das Rad als solches benutzte, um von A nach B zu fahren. Erst als es ein Sport wurde und einzelne Mountainbiker die Krönung ihres Sportes erst darin fanden, dass sie durch empfindliche Gebiete fuhren und dabei die dünne Erosionsschicht auf den Bergen zerstörten, wurde es ein Problem. 

Ski-fahren ist als solches kein Problem. Erst wenn man ganze Berghänge künstlich umgestaltet, es zur Massenwanderung wird oder Einzelne sogar Heli Ski als einzig wahre Form dieser Sportart betrachtete, egal welche Folgen das auch haben mag, wurde es ein Problem. 

Ageln selber war wohl so lange kein Problem, solange man es nicht perfektionierte und das Schleppnetz erfand und damit riesige Bereiche des Meeres in Tote Wasserlachen verwandelte.

Hähne haben auf der Welt schon immer miteinander gekämpft, bis der Mensch auf die glorreiche Idee kam, ihnen künstliche Sporen an zu hängen, mit denen sie den anderen hahn dann auf schlitzen können und das ganze zur Tierquälerei mutierte. Früher haben vielleicht zwei Neandertaler den beiden Hähnen auch bei einem natürlichen Kampf zu geschaut und um einen Knochen gewettet. 

Wir sehen also, es ist immer nur eine Frage, WIE man die Sache als solche betreibt und schon braucht man die Sache als solche nicht einmal in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

havkat
....Treffer, versenkt!

Ansonsten: Man kann die Sache schließen, solange niemand begreift, das sich hier auf diese Weise Leute einzeln der Strafverfolgung aussetzen könnten und der gesamte Intertessengruppe das Leben schwergemacht wird.
Hier ist nicht der Ort, das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Also Leute ich weiss net ....kann man denn noch fragen zum Thema Karpfen stellen ohne gleich ein riesen Bromborium daraus zu machen?  
Gruß Lepo


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

DOLFIN: "Hier ist nicht der Ort, das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern." 
.. richtig .. ist er nicht ... aber durchaus auf dieses hinzuweisen
Toni


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute ich weiss net ....kann man denn noch fragen zum Thema Karpfen stellen ohne gleich ein riesen Bromborium daraus zu machen?
> Gruß Lepo


Klar kann man. Aber die Frage war klar nach Abschlachten gestellt und da muss man sich nicht über Antworten wundern, die auch auf dieses Wort eingehen, oder?

Ein Karpfen wird abgeschlachtet, das klingt schon fast ein wenig wie Ermorden. 

Ich habe kürzlich auf Seasons einen sogenannten "Professionellen" Karpfenangler gesehen, der sich sogar aufgeregt hat, dass in einer Fachzeitschrift Kochrezepte standen. Der redete daher, als wenn´s schon fast einer Gotteslästerung gleich käme, wenn man einen Karpfen abschlägt. Sorry aber dann muss der Mann sich meine Gegenfrage dazu gefallen lassen, die ich gerne zu diesem Thema stelle: Hättest Du Verständnis für einen Metzger, der anstatt die Schweine zu schlachten, jeden Tag in den Stall geht, denen einen Fleischerhaken durch die Lippen haut, sie ne halbe Stunde lang hinter sich her durch den Stall zerrt und sie dann für die nächste dieser Aktionen wieder ab hakt und in den Stall zurück schickt und wie würdest Du so jemanden bezeichnen?


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Die Überschrift ist wirklich daneben, aber das ist ja anscheinend ausversehen so. Allerdings stimmt es wirklich, dass ein großer Karpfen eine 'heilige Kuh' ist. Ich habe echt selten Karpfenköpfe als Trophäen gesehen, bei großen Wallern ist das aber (anscheinend) üblich.

Übrigens schmecken auch große Karpfen sehr gut, ich weiß echt nicht, warum immer wieder behauptet wird, dass die Biester nicht schmecken. Und die Ausrede mit 'ich habe keinen Topf, der groß genug ist' kann ja wohl auch nicht so ernst gemeint sein, da ich dann fast nur untermaßige Fische zubereiten dürfte. (Hecht hat bei uns im See ein Mindestmaß von 80cm, der passt noch nicht mal diagonal in den Backofen)

Eigentlich ist die Sache mit C&R doch einfach, oder? ICH will keine Tiere quälen, nur um meinen Spass zu haben. Andere Leute sehen das anders. So what? ICH werde mich nicht von C&R überzeugen lassen, und ich werde wahrscheinlich auch keinen überzeugten C&Rler von meiner Meinung überzeugen.

Aber deshalb den Beitrag zu schliessen????? #d 

Tom


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi Leute!
Also ich bin auch nicht der Meinung diese Diskussion hier zu beenden!
Allerdings sollte sie mit viel Respekt vor seinem virtuellen Gegenüber geführt werden!
Und irgend welche Vergleiche zur restlichen Tierwelt sollten auch nicht gezogen werden.
Sicherlich ist die Überschrift etwas unglücklich gewählt,aber daran hochziehen braucht man sich bestimmt nicht.
Gruss Knurri! #6


----------



## arno (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Also ich bin auch nicht der Meinung diese Diskussion hier zu beenden!
> Allerdings sollte sie mit viel Respekt vor seinem virtuellen Gegenüber geführt werden!
> Und irgend welche Vergleiche zur restlichen Tierwelt sollten auch nicht gezogen werden.
> ...


Allerdings sollte sie mit viel Respekt vor seinem virtuellen Gegenüber geführt werden!
So soll es auch weiterhin sein!


----------



## carper_83 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

In den Kursen wird einem nur beigebracht das man solche Fische verwerten soll weil es so im Gesetz steht. Ich glaube das ist aber eher eine SINNLOSE Verwertung, was hat ein Angler davon wenn so ein Fisch zu Katzenfutter verarbeitet wird?? Und ich glaube das die Anzahl der wirklich grossen Karpfen viel zu gering ist um den anderen Weissfischen das Futter streitig zu machen! In diesem sinne Freunde: verbringt lieber eine gute Tat!

WAS? Wer redet denn hier von C&R? ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Knurri
Ich habe deinen Einwand jetzt nicht richtig verstanden? Meintest du den Vergleich mit der Kuh?

Eigentlich ist diese Diskussion wirklich überflüssig. Aber mich stören, ganz abgesehen von der Debatte zu c&r, einfach die offensichtlichen Unterschiede. Wenn man über die
Verwertung von Karpfen redet, hat man das Gefühl, es soll eine ganz andere Welt sein,
als die Welt z.B. der Norwegenangler. In der einen Angelart scheint schon der Gedanke an die Verwertung eines Karpfens moralische Schranken einzureißen. Die gleichen Leute
bedienen sich dann aber auf einer Meerestour gern und reichlich. Fotos hinter zu Bergen aufgetürmten Dorschfilets scheinen dann nicht zu stören.
Gerade der Karpfen ist für die Ernährung des Menschen gezüchtet und verbreitet worden. Keineswegs ist er ein Sportgerät. Dazu wird er aber degradiert, wenn er nur noch zwischen Drill, Abhakmatte und Wiederfang gesehen werden darf. Jedem das seine!
Die Eröffnung dieses Threads hatte aber wirklich einen anderen Hintergrund. Leider ist die Vokabel "abschlachten" etwas martialisch und provoziert dieses wieder einmal grundsätzliche Debatte.
Die Debatte zu c&r wird für mich aber völlig in den Schmutz gezogen, wenn sie zwischen Karpfen und dem Rest des Fischreiches unterscheidet.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ich habe mein Beispiel mit dem Metzger bewußt so gewählt, weil es die oft verwendete verächtliche bezeichnung "Kochpottangler" ziemlich klar dort einsortiert, wo sie auch hin gehört meiner Meinung nach. Wenn man so will, : Ja, ich bin Kochpottangler. Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch keinen anderen Grund, warum ich einem Lebewesen mit welchen Mitteln auch immer auflauere, ihm einen Haken durch die Lippen schlage und es dann an einer Schnur zu mir her zerre, bis es erschöpft aufgibt. Die einzige Legitimation, die ich dafür sehe, ist eben das Lebewesen anschließend sinnvoll zu verwerten, also zu kochen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Kursen wird einem nur beigebracht das man solche Fische verwerten soll weil es so im Gesetz steht. Ich glaube das ist aber eher eine SINNLOSE Verwertung, was hat ein Angler davon wenn so ein Fisch zu Katzenfutter verarbeitet wird?? Und ich glaube das die Anzahl der wirklich grossen Karpfen viel zu gering ist um den anderen Weissfischen das Futter streitig zu machen! In diesem sinne Freunde: verbringt lieber eine gute Tat!
> 
> WAS? Wer redet denn hier von C&R? ;-)


Das eine zunehmende Zahl von Anglern, die allesamt wie vorgesehen maßige Fische auch abschlagen, nicht spurlos an den Beständen vorbei geht, steht außer Frage. Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass man zum C&R Alternativen hätte. Es beginnt mit gezielter Befischung, wie an anderer Stelle hier im Board schon am Aal klar gemacht wurde (Köder nicht auf Grund anbieten) und endet mit einer Verringerung der vergebenen Angelscheine, verlängerten Schonzeiten oder gar Angelverboten auf einzelne Arten, damit die Bestände sich wieder erholen, sowie Besatzmaßnahmen an privaten und stehenden Gewässern. 

Ich weigere mich, nach der Methode "psssst, nicht so laut, sonst merkt es noch einer" dieses Thema tot zu schweigen, damit ich auch weiterhin meinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Ich sehe das eher so, dass ich, wenn ich ein reines Gewissen habe und mich an die gesetzlichen Regelungen halte, auch jederzeit auf dieses Recht berufen kann, selbst bei denen, die keinen Angelschein haben und trotzdem als Spaziergänger dort herum laufen, wo sie eigentlich ohne zu Angeln gar keinen Zutritt hätten  

Diese Antwort wäre gerade den "Angelfeinden" zu entgegnen, die ihren Waldi durch die Rheinauen flitzen lassen und er plündert gerade die Brutstätten der Wasservögel, während Herrchen und Frauchen mir vorhalten, ich würde die armen Fische quälen. |kopfkrat


----------



## CRKT (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi jetzt muß ich auch mal was zu dem Thema sagen....das jeder maßige gefangene Fisch verwertet werden muß steht im Gesetz und man sollte auch so verfahren. Jedoch ist hier vieles zu relativieren: ich selber hatte es schon 1-2 mal das ich einen Fisch hätte der gerade dem Mindestmaß entsprach und der den Haken gerade vorne im Maul hatte...was soll man machen?? Keschern Ausmessen und dann (weil Untermaßig) zurücksetzten??..nein dann hake ich ihn lieber im Wasser ab und lasse ihn schwimmen.

Dies ist keine C + R Diskussion das weiß ich aber ich würde gerne mal wissen was Ihr machen würdet wenn ihr in einem Forellenpuff eine 80ér Lachsforelle fangt??? Ich wette keiner würde Sie zurücksetzten oder??


----------



## Aal (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Meine Meinung auch noch mal dazu:
Ich find es ein Unding, dass man laut Gesetz zum Töten ( von maßigen Fischen ) verpflichtet ist. Ich hab zwar nichts dagegen, wenn man einen Fisch mitnimmt, weil man ihn essen möchte, aber wenn man noch genug Fisch im Gefrierschrank hat, wieso sollte man den Fisch dann mitnehmen? Und für den Fisch ist es sowieso besser, wenn er zurückgesetzt wird. Der absoulute Hammer ist ja, dass man ja auch Fische entnehmen muss, die in ihrem Bestand gefährdet sind, aber leider nicht geschont sind ( z. B. Rapfen ).
Wenn man den Fisch zurücksetzt, sollte man es allerdings auch schonend tun, auch wenn es "nur" ein Rotauge ist.


----------



## Lotte (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

moin-moin,

  oh marcel, was haste da angerichtet!!!! wolltest ja eigentlich nur ne frage beantwortet haben!!!

 @ alle: nun laßt das thema endlich ruhen!!!! kommt zum eigentlichen ursprung des threads zurück!!! es geht doch gar nicht um c&r, sondern darum ob es biologisch sinnvoll ist große fische einem gewässer zu entnehmen!!! auch ich habe mal erzählt bekommen, daß große fische einem gewässer entnommen werden sollen (hier ging es um zugnetzfischerei durch den berufsfischer!!!!), da sie sich nicht mehr so stark reproduzieren!!! alles quatsch, meiner meinung nach!!!! eingewässer braucht die kleinen fische ganauso wie die mittleren und die großen!!!!!


----------



## arno (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Dann frag ich mich ernsthaft, warum ich ein Tier jage , das ich dann nicht verwerte!
Logische Schlussfolgerung:
Um Spaß zu haben!
Und das kann es nicht sein!
Da das dann ja Tierquälerei währe!
Also angle ich auch nur, um etwas für die Pfanne zu bekommen!
Also, vom Thema her geht doch das eine nicht ohne das andere, da ja auch ganz speziel auf Großkarfen geangelt wird!
Dadurch sind zudem die Großkarpfen einen über das natürlich Maß hinausgehen gestreßt!


----------



## robertb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Tja nun sind wir wieder soweit. Ständiges Hin und Her wie schon befürchtet.
Und über manche Behauptungen und Vergleiche die hier gepostet wurden verkneif ich mir lieber nen Kommentar. Wer mal über den Tellerrand hinausschaut wird sehen wie alleine wir mit unseren Gesetzen dastehen. Ich für meinen Teil handle lieber nach meiner Überzeugung und nehme eventuelle Konsequenzen dafür auch in Kauf.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nun sind wir wieder soweit. Ständiges Hin und Her wie schon befürchtet.
> Und über manche Behauptungen und Vergleiche die hier gepostet wurden verkneif ich mir lieber nen Kommentar. Wer mal über den Tellerrand hinausschaut wird sehen wie alleine wir mit unseren Gesetzen dastehen. Ich für meinen Teil handle lieber nach meiner Überzeugung und nehme eventuelle Konsequenzen dafür auch in Kauf.


Das sind für mich alles keine Argumente, die für´s C&R sprechen, sondern alles Gründe, Kritik daran zu untersagen, Gesetze, die das eindeutig regeln, ignorieren zu können und es letzendlich weiterhin praktizieren zu können und zwar, weil man es will. 

Es wird sicher auch genügend Menschen geben, die keinen Sinn in den Gesetzgebungen zum Ladendiebstahl sehen. Wollen wir deswegen nun zulassen, dass jeder jedes Gesetz einfach ignorieren kann, weil er keinen Sinn darin sieht, andere Länder das liberaler  handhaben, oder erlauben? Es wird vielleicht klarer, wenn wir das auf andere Bereiche des Lebens übertragen. Wollen wir, dass ein Bauer von seinem Opa gehört hat, dass ein Rind mit BSE gefahrlos verzehrt werden kann und er daraufhin die Meldepflicht ignoriert und es uns verkauft? Wollen wir hier Hunde serviert bekommen, weil man die in Vietnam auch isst und am liebsten dann, wenn die vorher angezündet wurden, weil das Fleisch eines Hundes, der "a little bit life" noch zwei Tage so liegen gelassen wurde, angeblich besser schmeckt? Sorry, Gesetze sind nun mal da. Und man wird kaum Akzeptanz erlangen, wenn man die nach eigenem Gusto auslegt, ignoriert oder dagegen handelt und dann noch erwartet, dass es keiner erwähnt, damit man nicht auf fällt.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

hi thedoctor 
Mein "Kursleiter" von "damals" wohnt nur 800m weg von mir, ich habe vor ihm als Angler und auch als Mensch einen Höllenrespekt.. der hat wirklich was drauf und bringt das unwahrscheinlich gut rüber... 

Doch bei der leidigen C&R Frage... da kommen wir nicht auf einen Nenner... er hat auch Argumente.. die stimmen könnten (ich weiß es nicht da ich kein Biologe bin), aber ich frage ihn dann immer warum man dann z.B. einen großen Karpfen in der Schonzeit zurücksetzen muss und es da nichts schadet und 2 Wochen später soll der deswegen Schaden anrichten ? 
zur Schonzeit.. klar gibts fast nirgends... aber das gilt ja für alle anderen Fische genauso... 
Außerdem gibt es in Bayern ja das berühmte Nachtangelverbot, d.h. man darf bis 1,5 STd nach Sonnenuntergang "normal" Angeln danach bis 1 Uhr (Sommerzeit) auf Aal und Quappen... WEnn ich jetzt um 0.30 Uhr einen Karpfen auf Tauwurm beim Aalangeln erwische muss ich den zurücksetzen... wenn ich ihn um 21.30 Uhr erwische muss ich ihn abschlagen :q 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, interessiert mich das gar nicht großartig... Ich mache es so wie ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, und denke dass ich da mit Sicherheit oft richtiger liege als das ein oder andere Fischereigesetz


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nun sind wir wieder soweit. Ständiges Hin und Her wie schon befürchtet.
> Und über manche Behauptungen und Vergleiche die hier gepostet wurden verkneif ich mir lieber nen Kommentar. Wer mal über den Tellerrand hinausschaut wird sehen wie alleine wir mit unseren Gesetzen dastehen. Ich für meinen Teil handle lieber nach meiner Überzeugung und nehme eventuelle Konsequenzen dafür auch in Kauf.


Und wir sind mit vielen der Umweltgesetze auch allein auf weiter Flur. Ich finde sie trotzdem gut. Genauso wie bei uns wilde Müllkippen geandet werden, in den meisten anderen Ländern nicht (klar, in vielen 'westlichen' Ländern schon, das sind aber nun mal nicht die meisten). Irgendwie verstehe ich Dein Argument (dieses habe ich hier übrigens schon häufiger gelesen) überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Franz: Schonzeit hat normalerweise was mit Laichzeit zu tun. Und das Nachtangelverbot bedeutet doch eigentlich nur, dass man zur Nacht nicht gezielt die anderen Arten befischen soll, oder?


----------



## havkat (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Moin!

Die Entnahme großer Elterntiere (wenn nötig!) einzuschränken kann schon Sinn machen.
Sie sind enorm wichtig für die Erhaltung eines gesunden Bestandes.

Nur.....

Es macht nur Sinn (ich beziehe mich auf die meisten deutschen Gewässer) wenn der Fisch (Spiegelkarpfen) sich auch jährlich u. erfolgreich *selbst* fortpflanzt. 

Das Zurücksetzen eines großen Fisches der sich selbst *nicht* fortpflanzen kann dient  jedenfalls nicht der Bestandserhaltung.

Wem dient es dann?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Es macht nur Sinn (ich beziehe mich auf die meisten deutschen Gewässer) wenn der Fisch (Spiegelkarpfen) sich auch jährlich u. erfolgreich selbst fortpflanzt.



Sehr wichtiger Aspekt... 
Denn solche Gewässer gibt es nicht gerade sehr viele... Selbst bei uns, im Land der Karpfenzucht haben die kommerziellen Karpfenzüchter ständig damit zu kämpfen die Fische zum laichen zu bekommen.. da muss scheinbar sehr viel zusammenstimmen


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ich verstehe eine Sache nicht ganz, um ehrlich zu sein:


Auf der einen Seite lese ich zu einem Thread über schlechte Fänge in letzter Zeit einen Angler, der Seine Aalsaison mit über 100 Fängen als erfolgreich bezeichnet und sicher auch die Kühltruhe voll damit hat. In einem anderen Thread eine Rührseelige Abschiedshymne auf eine Aaldame, die nun den Weg zur Sagassosee antritt, mit vielen guten Wünschen, nicht an die Angel zu geraten. Alles prima, aber wie bitter vereinbart sich das Eine mit dem Anderen? Ob ich den Aal mit 75 cm fange und in die Truhe lege, oder ihn mit 110 cm in die Truhe lege, das bringt bezüglich der Reproduktion das gleiche Ergebnis, einen Ausfall des jeweiligen Aales.


----------



## alex4 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr wichtiger Aspekt...
> Denn solche Gewässer gibt es nicht gerade sehr viele... Selbst bei uns, im Land der Karpfenzucht haben die kommerziellen Karpfenzüchter ständig damit zu kämpfen die Fische zum laichen zu bekommen.. da muss scheinbar sehr viel zusammenstimmen


Soweit ich weis, ist das wichtigste, das keinerlei Raubfische im Gewässer sind! Ein bekannter (Fischer) hat das so gemacht und hat jede Menge junger Karpfen raus gekriegt!!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich den Aal mit 75 cm fange und in die Truhe lege, oder ihn mit 110 cm in die Truhe lege, das bringt bezüglich der Reproduktion das gleiche Ergebnis, einen Ausfall des jeweiligen Aales.


Deswegen machen Mindestmaße bei Aalen auch nur aus einem Grund Sinn: Man wird von wenig großen Aalen genauso satt wird wie von vielen kleinen. 

Und wenn man das mal weiterdenkt, ist es eigentlich sinnvoller, die größtmöglichen Fische mitzunehmen, da man dem Gewässer dann (von der Anzahl her) weniger Fische entnimmt und die Fischpopulation (für gesunde Fortpflanzung wichtig) groß hält.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen machen Mindestmaße bei Aalen auch nur aus einem Grund Sinn: Man wird von wenig großen Aalen genauso satt wird wie von vielen kleinen.
> 
> Und wenn man das mal weiterdenkt, ist es eigentlich sinnvoller, die größtmöglichen Fische mitzunehmen, da man dem Gewässer dann (von der Anzahl her) weniger Fische entnimmt und die Fischpopulation (für gesunde Fortpflanzung wichtig) groß hält.


Nunja, wenn man für die Truhe fischt, ist das genau so. Andererseits werden die Wenigsten *nur* für die Truhe fischen und noch weniger werden das Angeln dann einstellen im Jahr, wenn die Truhe gefüllt ist. 

Bei mir stellt sich dieses Problem jedoch nicht, denn erstens fange ich nicht mal genug, um das drei Sterne Fach den Kühlschrankes voll zu bekommen und andererseits habe ich in meiner Schwiegermutter und meinen Eltern noch dankbare Abnehmer, die sich ab und an über einen netten Fang freuen, den ich vorbei bringe. :q


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Aali-Barba: Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme, Fische 'loszuwerden'. Wenn es mal wirklich gut lief (leider viel zu selten), dann hatte ich immer genug Freunde/Verwandte, die sich über frischen Fisch gefreut haben. Und für jeden dieser Fische wurde ein 'Schleppnetzfisch' weniger gekauft.


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Bodo6741 schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> oh marcel, was haste da angerichtet!!!! wolltest ja eigentlich nur ne frage beantwortet haben!!!
> 
> @ alle: nun laßt das thema endlich ruhen!!!! kommt zum eigentlichen ursprung des threads zurück!!! es geht doch gar nicht um c&r, sondern darum ob es biologisch sinnvoll ist große fische einem gewässer zu entnehmen!!! auch ich habe mal erzählt bekommen, daß große fische einem gewässer entnommen werden sollen (hier ging es um zugnetzfischerei durch den berufsfischer!!!!), da sie sich nicht mehr so stark reproduzieren!!! alles quatsch, meiner meinung nach!!!! eingewässer braucht die kleinen fische ganauso wie die mittleren und die großen!!!!!


Ich weiß, ich weiß....
ist alles nur meine Schuld:c Aber mal ganz im ernst.Vertieft euch nicht zu sehr in die Überschrift. War leider ein Fehler von mir....Aber im nachhinein denke ich mir, das ich garkeine Frage mehr dazu stellen bräuchte:q 
Dennoch zu allen...Ich habe meine persönliche Meinung über das töten und zurück setzen von fischen.Diese Meinung gehört hier auch nicht ubedingt ins Board.Diskutieren lässt sich nicht darüber, weil jeder seine eigene Meinung vertreten möchte.Und das ist auch richtig so.Denn nur mit der eigenen  Einstellung zum Fisch macht auch das angeln Spaß#6 

Marcel


----------



## Gunnar. (19. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi Doc,



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> .................dass man Karpfen über 60cm dem Gewässer entnehmen soll,da diese den anderen Fischen(Rotauge,Rotfeder,Schleie usw.)die ganze Nahrung weg fressen.


Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg zu allgemein, denn es...............................

Kommt warscheinlich auf die Sichtweise an .Der Ökologe unter den Anglern will das die Bestandsdichte der einzelnen Fischarten zueinander passen.Da Karpfen und Schleie(usw.) Nahrungskonkurrenten sind kann es in Puncto Bestand zu Verschiebungen führen die der Ökologe nicht haben will.( Den Grund für die Verschiebung lass ich jetzt mal weg).Da der Karpfen bekanntlich ne Menge mehr futtert wie zB. der Plötz , wird früher oder später der Rückgang des Bestandes der anderen Fischarten eintreten.Und so wird der Besagte Ökomensch die reglemäßige Entnahme der größeren Karpfen befürworten.
Dem Karpfenalngler wiederum wird bei der Vorstellung ganz übel wenn der Bestand vorallem an Großfisch ( besonders mit dieser Begründung) gelichtet wird.Dann spielt es m.E. auch keine Rolle ob C&R oder der Kochtopf Ziel des Angeln ist.Denn der Karpfenangler will in seinem beangelten Gewässer am liebsten nur eine Fischart haben.....................



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ganz im ernst,
> Wer schlachtet schon grosse Karpfen, oder grössere ab, nur um den anderen Fischen die Nahrung zu überlassen??????
> Ich finde diese Aussage sehr schwachsinnig!:r
> Und würde gerne eure Meinungen hören


1.:Was ist ein großer Karpfen? |kopfkrat Für jemand der hauptsächlich 3 - 5 Pfünder fängt , ist ein 15'er ein wahres Monster. Der andere der 40+ auf der Habenseite hat lächelt innerlich über nen 20'er. 

2.:Warum werden Karpfen geschlachtet , andere Fische aber getötet und sinnvoll verwertet?;+ 

3.: Was will ich? Ne Monokultur oder eine gleichmäßige Bestandsdichte der vorhandenen Fischarten.#c 

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Also zu der Aussage, dass man Karpfen über 60cm immer abschlagen soll, finde ich, passt der Begriff Abschlachten schon irgendwie.

Ich finde es mehr als überheblich, dass man dem einen Fisch die Nahrungsgrundlage ab- und nem anderen Zuspricht. Ich denke der Leiter ist ein extremer Raubfischangler, der einen möglichst Grossen Futterfischbestand haben will, ohne Rücksicht auf die Kreatur, und das natürliche Gleichgewicht. Ein Extremkarpfenangler würde wohl genau andersrum argumentieren. Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo in der Mitte.

Dass manche Karpfenangler um Ihren Fisch ein Sonderbrimborium machen halte ich auch für Unsinn. Ich halte es mit grossen Zandern, Rochen, Haien, Congern, grösseren Welsen,... ganz genauso. Alles, was ich nicht verwerten kann oder mag, da >10 Pfund unde nicht Wohlschmeckend geht per se zurück. Und das hält die Berufsfischerei ganz genauso, also kanns wohl nicht so verboten sein. 
Denn wie Franz schon schreibt, sind diese Schonregelungen dass ein Tag über Mitnehmen und Zurücksetzen entscheiden kann, schon etwas befremdlich. 
Fange ich 5 min vor Ende der Zanderschonzeit beim Aalangeln einen Zander, drille ihn aber länger als 5 min, darf ich den dann mitnehmen, oder muss ich ihn zurücksetzen? Wie mans macht kanns falsch sein. 
Meine Meinung ist, dass sollte daher jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mitnimmt, und was nicht.
Aber leider scheinen die Deutschen da nicht Verantwortungsbewusst genug  für zu sein, gute Bestände zu erhalten. Deshalb fahren auch wohl so viele ins Ausland, die haben dort anscheinend zumeist mehr Geschick drin. Daher denke ich ist hier der Blick über den Tellerrand gar nicht so verkehrt. Dagegen wird wohl kaum ein Deutscher nach Thailand zum Hundeessen Fahren, das Vergleichsbeispiel ist also wohl etwas daneben imo.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ergo es darf nur noch der angeln der einen Fisch benötigt damit er etwas zu essen hat! Der c&r Angler darf gar nicht mehr ans Wasser und der Kochtopfangel nur noch wenn sein Kühlschrank leer ist.
Ist doch so, oder?
Mal ne vorsichtige Frage: Machen wir uns unser Hobby damit nicht selbst kaputt?
So ist der Mensch halt, kaum etwas "erschaffen" schon zerstört er es wieder ;D

Man könnte ja auch sagen, ich will heute einen ... fangen und alles andere was beißt setze ich wieder zurück, weil ich daruf keinen Appetit habe...

Wir können meines Erachtens froh sein, dass wir überhaupt angeln dürfen!

Das Sahnehäubchen wäre natürlich eine Gesetzesänderung, die es gestattet übergroße Fische aus biologischen Gründen (zB. weil diese viel mehr Leichen als die kleinen) wieder zurück zu setzen.
(Ich hoffe ich lag mit dieser Behauptung nicht ganz falsch)

Ist btw mein erster c&r Thread ;>
Irgend wie bin ich hin und her gerissen!
Es ist falsch einem Tier unnätige Qual zuzufügen, aber ich finde es auch falsch ein Tier unnötig zu töten...

Die paar Karpfen die ich gefangen habe waren zwar alle klein, aber ich denke einen großen würde ich wieder zurück setzen.
Mal ganz ehrlich, was will ich mit sonem riesen Fieh?
Klar kann ich den auf 20 Portionen verteilen und mir extra nen neuen Frost dafür kaufen, aber will ich das?
Ich glaube ich will das nicht...


----------



## bernie1 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

*[size=-1]Auszüge aus dem Ehrenkodex für Mitglieder des DAV
*​*

[/size][size=-1][/size]*[size=-1]Angeln hat sich historisch aus dem Fischfang als notwendige Tätigkeit zum Lebensunterhalt entwickelt. Angeln (Freizeitfischerei) beginnt dort, wo die Notwendigkeit des Fischfangs zum ausschließlichen Lebensunterhalt (Berufsfischerei) nicht mehr gegeben ist, wo sich die Freizeit- von der Berufsfischerei trennt, verselbständigt und Fische in der Freizeit zur persönlichen Verwendung gefangen werden.

Angeln stellt uraltes Gemeingut der Menschheit dar und ist zugleich kulturelle Tradition, die gepflegt und weiterentwickelt werden muß.

Angesichts der Tatsache,


daß in unserer zunehmend technisierten Welt der Natur- und Umweltschutz, darin eingeschlossen die Erhaltung, Pflege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer, und somit das Angeln objektiv und das subjektive Verhalten jedes Anglers eine immer größere Bedeutung gewinnen;

daß Angeln mehr ist als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen;

daß Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet und entsprechend dem positiven oder negativen Verhalten jedes einzelnen Anglers auf die gesamte Anglerschaft geschlossen wird;

daß davon wiederum Achtung und Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Angeln und den Anglern entscheidend beeinflußt werden,

erklären die im Deutschen Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler, daß sie den nachstehenden Ehrenkodex zur Richtschnur bei der Ausübung des Angelns machen:

*1.
*​*
*Angeln schließt die Nutzung und aktive Gestaltung der Natur zur Erholung und zum Wohle des Menschen ein. Angler betrachten deshalb den Fischfang als Chance zur körperlichen Betätigung im Einklang mit der Natur. Was sie der Natur in diesem Sinne entnehmen, geben sie ihr auch mit Freude und Verantwortung durch Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Gewässer und Ufer zurück, wobei sie sich auf ihre Erfahrungen und auf neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse stützen.

*2.
*​*
*Angeln ist eingebettet in gesellschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen, die einen Kompromiß aus konkurrierenden rechtlichen, wirtschaftlichen, sozialen, ökologischen, kulturellen u.a. Interessen darstellen. Angler sind deshalb einerseits entschlossen, ihre Interessen durchzusetzen, andererseits aber kompromißbereit und suchen in der Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Interessenvertretern nach Lösungswegen, die der Erhaltung der Natur und dem Menschen gerecht werden.

*3.
*​*
*Angler können dank ihrer Kompetenz (u.a. belegt durch einen Sachkundenachweis) im Umgang mit den ihnen vertrauten Biotopen ihre Mitmenschen, besonders Kinder und Jugendliche, zum Verständnis und zur Achtung der Natur hinführen. Sie beweisen, daß man die Natur für eigene Bedürfnisse nutzen kann, sie aber zugleich erhalten und pflegen muß.
Damit zeigen sie Kindern und Jugendlichen einen Weg zur aktiven Freizeitgestaltung abseits von "Straße" und Drogen auf.

*4.
*​*
*Angler sind Anwalt der Natur. Sie bzw. die Vereine und Verbände setzen sich überall für einen sinnvollen Umwelt-, Landschafts-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz ein und unterstützen entsprechende praktische Initiativen.
Gleichermaßen wenden sie sich gegen jeglichen rücksichtslosen Umgang mit und in der Natur (das gilt auch für Mitglieder aus den eigenen Reihen) und gegen das Schwarzangeln bzw. gegen die Fischwilderei.

*5.
*​*
*Für Angler sind die Fische nicht Freiwild, sondern Teil der Schöpfung wie der Mensch auch, die mit Respekt und Achtung zu behandeln sind. Das gilt gleichermaßen für alle übrigen Tier- und Pflanzenarten aquatischer Lebensräume.
Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. Das schließt einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus. Waidgerechtes Angeln, die strikte Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sowie deren Kontrolle sind daher oberstes Gebot. Nur unter diesen Bedingungen kann und darf es einen Vergleich der Angler untereinander geben.

*6.
*​*
*Die Faszination des Angelns liegt u.a. darin, ob der Mensch den Fisch in dessen natürlicher Umgebung zu überlisten imstande ist. Insofern ist Angeln ein Ausdruck menschlicher Kreativität.
Der Reiz des Angelns liegt weiterhin im Erfahren der Natur, ihrer Schönheit und Einmaligkeit. Vielfach sind wir Menschen diesem Erleben schon weitgehend entfremdet. Dies alles motiviert den Angler, die Natur mit seinen Möglichkeiten zu hegen und zu pflegen.
Die Anziehungskraft des Angelns liegt ebenso im Erleben der Gemeinschaft, sei es im Rahmen der Familie, sei es mit anderen Anglern oder beim gemeinsamen Austausch von Kenntnissen, Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen.[/size]












Petri Heil

Bernie1


----------



## carper_83 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Oh mann! Es ist wieder soweit! Wörter werden im Mund umgedreht und jeder gegen jeden? Schliesst diesen thread lieber bevor noch jemand verletzt wird ;-) 
Die diskussion führt sowieso zu nichts und hat mit der eigentlichen Frage nix mehr zu tun.
Letztendlich ist alles eine ansichtssache und man sollte die Meinungen und Taten der Anderen einfach akzeptieren ohne jemanden zu verurteilen!

mfg - carper


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Bernie: Schöner Auszug, den Ehrenkodex kannte ich noch gar nicht.

 @Caper_83: Einen Thread zu schließen halte ich ganz persönlich nur dann für nötig, wenn er den Boardregeln widerspricht.

 Kommst Du direkt aus Leichlingen (ich wohne im Moment in Diepental).


----------



## p_regius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ein Freund von mir erzählte mir so eben, dass ihm auf dem Fischerreischeinlehrgang erzählt wurde, dass man Karpfen über 60cm dem Gewässer entnehmen soll,da diese den anderen Fischen(Rotauge,Rotfeder,Schleie usw.)die ganze Nahrung weg fressen.
> Also, ganz im ernst,
> ...


Hab zuerst gestutzt, aber nach einiger Uberlegung kann ich doch einige Argumente dafür finden:
- Karpfen sind Zuchtfische, GROSSE Zuchtfische
- Werden haüfig besetzt, d.h. Vermehrung über das natürliche Mass hinaus
- Haben ab einer gewissen Grösse kaum mehr Feinde (wo's keine Waller gibt)

Nun kann das durchaus dazu führen dass einige Gewässer zu stark mit grossen Karpfen bevölkert ist, diese leben sehr lange und haben keine Feinde (ausser Anglern). Dadurch kann es durchaus dazu kommen dass diese Grosskarpfen eine übermässige Konkurrenz zum anderen Weissfischen darstellen und dadurch eine normale Fischbevölkerung im Gewässer verhindern.

Kein Wort von mir zu C&R, meine Argumente hier scheinen mir logisch begründet. Wenn es der Bestandeskontrolle dient muss auch der fanatischste C&Rler sich überlegen, ob es Fälle gibt in denen man Fische töten muss.


----------



## rivercarp (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hallo zusammen wieso muss man solche Fische töten???? ein altes Mutterschwein sticht auch kein Bauer mehr ab!!!!!! Bei uns im Club werden solche Fische in einem Zuchtteich umgesetzt wens dann unbedingt sein muss!!!! Ausserdem gibts bei uns ein Mindestmass und ein Höchstmass für Karpfen Fische ab 60cm müssen zurückgesetzt werden Laichfische!!!!Dieses Höchstmass  gilt übrigens auch für andere Fisch arten im see beim Hecht  sind das 50cm mindestmass und 1,00m Höchstmass.

                                        Gr.Günter


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				rivercarp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen wieso muss man solche Fische töten???? ein altes Mutterschwein sticht auch kein Bauer mehr ab!!!!!! Bei uns im Club werden solche Fische in einem Zuchtteich umgesetzt wens dann unbedingt sein muss!!!! Ausserdem gibts bei uns ein Mindestmass und ein Höchstmass für Karpfen Fische ab 60cm müssen zurückgesetzt werden Laichfische!!!!
> 
> Gr.Günter


 Das macht aber keinen Sinn. Es ist besser, viele kleine Karpfen laichen als wenige große. Allerdings wenden die meisten Karpfen in 'nicht-Zuchtbecken' eh nicht ablaichen.

 Und bei uns in der Gegend werden übrigens auch alte Sauen 'abgestochen', wieso sollte man dies nicht tun????? |kopfkrat

 Gruß
 Tom


----------



## the doctor (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Das hat vom meinem Kollegen klang so schäusslich  dass ein grösserer Karpfen auf jeden Fall aus einem Gewässer raus muss, da er das Nahrungsangebot verringert.
Der Kumpel ist vollkommen davon überzeugt, so dass er meine Begründung für falsch hält.
Ich denke nämlich auch das mehrerer Gründe dafür sprechen dürfen, dass das wirklich so sei.
Das Gewässer muss einen zu starken Karpfenbestand haben um diesen Fisch gezielt mit zu nehmen.
 Das Nahrungsangebot muss dem Fischbestand auf jeden Fall entsprechen.Aber wo findet man denn wirklich übertriebene Karpfenbestände?

Ich war vor 3 Jahren in Deutschland mal an einem See.Dort sind massig Karpfen drinn.Selbst ohne zu füttern haben wir zu zweit in einer Woche knapp 50 Karpfen gefangen.Selbst beim Stippen auf Köfis ging der ein oder andere Karpfen an den Haaken.der grösste war25 Pfd schwehr.
Aber dennoch haben wir ausreichend ander Fischarten gefangen, obwohl der Karpfenbestand den See überwiegt.
Deshalb ich kann eigentlich nicht sagen, dass der See das Nahrungsangebot den anderen Fischen nicht mehr decken kann.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@The doctor: Auf die ganze Diskussion gibt es nur eine richtige Antwort: 'Kommt drauf an!'. Wenn in einem Gewässer eine Fischart (häufig wegen Besatzmaßnahmen von Anglern) überwiegt und andere unterdrückt, wieso nicht auch Kapitale mitnehmen? Und wenn eine andere Fischart zu selten vorkommt: Am besten nicht befischen und Mindestmaß rauf.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Fakt ist doch nun mal daß es hier knapp 7000 Boardies mit mindestens ebenso vielen Meinungen gibt. Es gibt halt keine pauschal richtige Antwort, sondern jeder ist persönich für sein tun und handeln (im Rahmen der bestehenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften) selbst verantwortlich. In Deutschland ist doch nun wirklich seitens des Gesetzgebers schon mehr als genug reglementiert worden und es wäre doch müßig, nach noch detailierteren Gesetzesformen zu schreien. Wie gesagt, aus meiner Sicht ist da mehr Eigenverantwortung gefragt, wenn es darum geht, einen Fisch zu verwerten oder zu releasen. Wenn ich an einem Gewässer einen dort eher seltenen Fisch fange, setze ich ihn zurück statt ihn abzuschlagen. Um zur eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen: Das Argument ist völlig haltlos!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

ups....Tommy-Boy hats schon gesagt. #6


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> ups....Tommy-Boy hats schon gesagt. #6


 Aber nicht so schön wie Du!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Es ist besser, viele kleine Karpfen laichen als wenige große. Allerdings wenden die meisten Karpfen in 'nicht-Zuchtbecken' eh nicht ablaichen.



Zu dem ersten Satz fehlt mir irgendwie eine Begründung. In jeder Schweinezucht wird das anders gehandhabt, dito Pferdezucht, Rinder, Hühner,...
Selbst in der sich selbst überlassenen Natur pflanzen sich die grösseren und stärkeren (dominanteren) Tiere vermehrt fort. (siehe Hirsche, Paviane, Löwen,...) Die "Selektion" der Evolutionstheorie geht in dieselbe Richtung.
Wieso sollte das bei Karpfen (oder Fischen) anders sein? Imo Unsinn.

Hier Laichen die Meisten Karpfen übrigens ab, und die Talsperren hier sind nicht gerade die wärmsten Gewässer, da grösstenteils Quellwassergespeist. Das die Brut aufgrund von Wasserschwankungen dann nicht hochkommt ist ne andere Geschichte, aber Laichen tun die Fische, meist so April-Mai, ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele sich dann für 3-4Tage an den Flachen Buchten einfinden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Genau, deshalb hat man in der Tierhaltung auch so viele Probleme. 

 Es ist immer günstiger, aus einem großen Genpool zu schöpfen. Wenn allerdings die Kapitalen auf unnatürliche Weise (also vom Angler zurückgesetzt) irgendwann überwiegen und das Fortbestehen übernehmen, werden irgendwann die Mutationen zunehmen (da sich dann viel häufiger Geschwister kreuzen). Es fehlt also das 'frische Blut', welches nicht unbedingt ganz 'neu' sein muss, es reicht eine große Anzahl der gleichen Spezie.

 Gruß
 Tom


----------



## the doctor (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist doch nun mal daß es hier knapp 7000 Boardies mit mindestens ebenso vielen Meinungen gibt. Es gibt halt keine pauschal richtige Antwort, sondern jeder ist persönich für sein tun und handeln (im Rahmen der bestehenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften) selbst verantwortlich. In Deutschland ist doch nun wirklich seitens des Gesetzgebers schon mehr als genug reglementiert worden und es wäre doch müßig, nach noch detailierteren Gesetzesformen zu schreien. Wie gesagt, aus meiner Sicht ist da mehr Eigenverantwortung gefragt, wenn es darum geht, einen Fisch zu verwerten oder zu releasen. Wenn ich an einem Gewässer einen dort eher seltenen Fisch fange, setze ich ihn zurück statt ihn abzuschlagen. Um zur eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen: Das Argument ist völlig haltlos!


So sehe ich das auch.
Habe ja schliesslich nach euren Meinungen gefragt,und ihr habt geantwortet....#6 
Anfangs dachte ich auch "oh, was habe ich denn da für ne Frage gestellt"
Dementsprechend wurde auch anfangs geantwortet:q 
Aber jetzt denke ich, das es sich ins gute gewandelt hat#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Ich weiß gar nicht was mache für ein Problem mit Diskussionen haben.

Ich höre mir gern andere Meinungen an und gebe meine anderen zur Kenntnis!

Ich würde mir nie anmaßen die absolut richtige Ansicht zu haben.
Um dieser aber näher zu kommen ist es doch eindeutig von Vorteil sich andere Ansichten anzuhören und daraus seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Das gehört anscheinend natürlich wirklich nicht in diesen Thread, aber ich find es schade, dass einige ständig versuchen Diskussionen zu unterbinden.
Die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass eine Unterdrückung von Meinungsaustausch nichts gutes bedeutet...


----------



## MichaHH (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Moin,

ich muß auch mal senfen!

Ich esse auch Karpfen...auch die Großen!
Ich weiß nicht warum so ein Theater um den Karpfen gemacht wird....ist der heilig?
Ist der Bestand gefährdet? Ist das kein Speisefisch? 

Seid ihr überhaupt richtige Angler???
Oder angelt ihr nur zum Spaß um schöne Fotos zu machen???

Jungs, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was diese sinnlose Diskussion hier soll??

Aber nun gut...wollte nur verkünden das ich auch große Karpfen abschlachte....ähm waidgerecht töte und verwerte....Karpfen ist doch legger...


----------



## the doctor (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich muß auch mal senfen!
> 
> ...


 
Die Frage ist ja auch auf etwas anderes bezogen 
Ich habe nicht diesen Thread aufgemacht nur um wissen zu wollen ob ich einen Karpfen(ist doch egal welcher Fisch, von mir aus ne Forelle)töten darf/soll oder nicht.
Die Überschrift habe ich ein wenig grob gewählt, aber ohne hintergedanken|kopfkrat 
Also erst lesen dann....


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Seid ihr überhaupt richtige Angler???
> Oder angelt ihr nur zum Spaß um schöne Fotos zu machen???


Und genau das ist der Grund (unsachliche Polemik) warum einige die Diskussion vermeiden wollen.


----------



## MichaHH (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@The Doctor:

Das war nicht gegen Dich......!!

@Gunnar: Hä.....?

Hab doch nur meine Meinung gesagt!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Seid ihr überhaupt richtige Angler???



Ha Ha ... jetzt wirds lustig...


----------



## the doctor (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

achso:q 
Aber zum Teil harte Aussagen von dir
Ich finde,wie schon von mir gesagt jeder macht mit dem Fisch was er machen darf.
Ob er Ihn jetzt wieder zurück setzt ist vielleicht laut Gesetz falsch,aber man muss den Fisch auch mal in den Augen sehen und mal anders handeln wie es eigentlich laut dem Gesetz sein muss.
Es gibt die einen und die anderen Anglar, aber deshalb soll man sich grundsätzliche kein Vorwürfe machen. Dies fällt meines Erachtens auch nicht unter Tierquälung, denn es gibt schlimmere Dinge
#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Genau, deshalb hat man in der Tierhaltung auch so viele Probleme.
> 
> Es ist immer günstiger, aus einem großen Genpool zu schöpfen. Wenn allerdings die Kapitalen auf unnatürliche Weise (also vom Angler zurückgesetzt) irgendwann überwiegen und das Fortbestehen übernehmen, werden irgendwann die Mutationen zunehmen (da sich dann viel häufiger Geschwister kreuzen). Es fehlt also das 'frische Blut', welches nicht unbedingt ganz 'neu' sein muss, es reicht eine große Anzahl der gleichen Spezie.



Sorry, aber der erste Satz ist mal wieder nur so in den Raum geplappert. Ich sehe in der Hundehaltung, Pfedehaltung, Karnickel,.... irgendwie keine Probleme. Bitte spezifizier das doch mal.

Auch der Rest Pauschalisiert. Wie schon gesagt ist es bei Herdentieren völlig normal, dass nur das dominante Männchen seine Gene weitergibt, und das auch inzestuös. Bei Staatbildenden Insekten ist oft nur 1 Weibchen vorhanden, das für Nachwuchs sorgt. Probleme wären mir auch dort weder bei Herdentieren, noch bei Bienen bekannt.

Mutation ist auch nichts Negatives, sondern ein völlig normaler vorgang. Normal werden mutierte Individuen mit beschränkungen der Lebensfähigkeit auch schnell ausselektiert. Daher ist das in der Natur alles kein Problem.

Und last but not least ist wohl sicher, dass der Genpool nicht dadurch grösser wird, dass viele Gleichalterige Fische aus einer Generation vererben statt des z.B. einen Muttertieres dieser Generation. Die Gene sind mit verlaub nicht allein durch die Anzahl der Individuen variationsreicher. Wenn die alle dieselben Elterntiere daben, sind auch dieselben Gene in allen drin. In den meisten Gewässern wird ein interfamiliäres Vermehren sich wohl nur durch Besatz umgehen lassen. Ob das immer wünschenswert ist, sei dahingestellt, denn es führt zur Ausrottung lokaler Unterarten oder zur vermischung der Gene mit ähnlichen Arten. Siehe Seeforellen, die immer seltener noch reinrassig vorkommen, oder die Verdrängung ähnlicher einheimischer Tierarten durch absichtlich oder unabsichtlich eingeschleppte Tiere.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tommy-Boy (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber der erste Satz ist mal wieder nur so in den Raum geplappert. Ich sehe in der Hundehaltung, Pfedehaltung, Karnickel,.... irgendwie keine Probleme. Bitte spezifizier das doch mal.


Naja, Du sprachst oben von Schweinehaltung, Hühnerhaltung, Rinderhaltung usw. Dort hat man nun mal die Problematik, dass es gewollte Überzüchtungen gibt, welche meist aus dem Versuch resultieren, nur die fetten, großen Tiere weitervererben zu lassen. Diese sind oft kaum noch lebensfähig, auch wenn sie artgerecht gehalten werden.




			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Rest Pauschalisiert. Wie schon gesagt ist es bei Herdentieren völlig normal, dass nur das dominante Männchen seine Gene weitergibt, und das auch inzestuös. Bei Staatbildenden Insekten ist oft nur 1 Weibchen vorhanden, das für Nachwuchs sorgt. Probleme wären mir auch dort weder bei Herdentieren, noch bei Bienen bekannt..


Wir reden aber nicht über Insekten sondern Karpfen (wie Dir bestimmt auch schon aufgefallen ist ). Das Prinzip 'survival of the fittest' lässt übrigens den 'fittesten' überleben, NICHT den, der von Anglern auswelchemGrundauchimmer zurückgesetzt wurde. Etwas überspitzt müssten nach diesem Prinzip eher die gefangenen Fische entnommen werden, da diese so dämlich waren an den Haken zu geben.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Mutation ist auch nichts Negatives, sondern ein völlig normaler vorgang. Normal werden mutierte Individuen mit beschränkungen der Lebensfähigkeit auch schnell ausselektiert. Daher ist das in der Natur alles kein Problem.


Zum einen haben wir in unseren Angelgewässern wohl häufig nicht mehr normaler Natur, daher ist das mit der Selektion auch nicht mehr 100%ig gegeben. Zum anderen hast Du recht, 'schlechte' Mutationen sind in natürlicher Umgebung meist nicht in der Lage, diese weiterzugeben. Aber: Keine natürliche Umgebung.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und last but not least ist wohl sicher, dass der Genpool nicht dadurch grösser wird, dass viele Gleichalterige Fische aus einer Generation vererben statt des z.B. einen Muttertieres dieser Generation. Die Gene sind mit verlaub nicht allein durch die Anzahl der Individuen variationsreicher. Wenn die alle dieselben Elterntiere daben, sind auch dieselben Gene in allen drin.


Falsch. Das würde bedeuten, dass sämtliche Tiere den gleichen Elterntieren entsprungen sind. Dies wäre dann der Fall, wenn in dem Gewässer nur wenige Eltern für die Fortpflanzung verantwortlich wären.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> In den meisten Gewässern wird ein interfamiliäres Vermehren sich wohl nur durch Besatz umgehen lassen. Ob das immer wünschenswert ist, sei dahingestellt, denn es führt zur Ausrottung lokaler Unterarten oder zur vermischung der Gene mit ähnlichen Arten. Siehe Seeforellen, die immer seltener noch reinrassig vorkommen, oder die Verdrängung ähnlicher einheimischer Tierarten durch absichtlich oder unabsichtlich eingeschleppte Tiere.


Klar, gerade bei Karpfen sehe ich da ein sehr großes Problem (<-IRONIE). Außerdem würde auch dies nur stimmen, wenn alle Tiere den gleichen Eltern (oder bei Zucht zumindest dem gleichen Elter) entstammen würden.

Tom


----------



## dropback (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich muß auch mal senfen!
> 
> ...


Wie definiert sich denn ein "richtiger" Angler? Nach der Auslastung seiner Gefriertruhe?


----------



## KampfKater (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

hallo

kann mir einer von euch sagen, warum um einen fisch, den der dümmste teichwirt locker und ohne probleme nachzüchtet so ein thema gemacht wird?
mir schmecken karpfen in jeder größe und es ist für mich die natürlichste und vernünftigste art fische dem wasser zu entnehmen und zu verwerten.
ich überleg da eher bei einem 2 kg hecht ob ich ihn entnehme als bei einem 10 kg karpfen.


petri heil
robert


----------



## Pilkman (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich überleg da eher bei einem 2 kg hecht ob ich ihn entnehme als bei einem 10 kg karpfen....



Warum das? Mir erschließt sich da pauchal keine logische Begründung...


----------



## Lenzibald (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Servus. Das ist ganz einfach weil Karpfen bei uns in Österreich in jedem See überhand nehmen. Ich versteh auch nicht warum so ein Theater wegen der Karpfen gemacht wird. Das ist der billigste Fisch den man in den Zuchtanstalten als Besatz kaufen kann sogar ein kilo Futterfische (Rotaugen Rotfedern Lauben) gemischt also wies ins Netz gehen ist Teurer als Karpfen. Seids doch mal ehrlich die C&R Fraktion wenn einer nen großen Karpfen entnimmt seids nur deswegen sauer weils ihn selber nicht mehr fangen könnts. Ich behaupte sogar das dies der einzige Grund ist, es gibt keine anderen Gründe warum man Großkarpfen wieder zurücksetzt. Auch die Gewässerbesitzer bei uns wollen nur aus einem Grund das die Großen drinnenbleiben weils dann mehr und vor allem teurere Karten verkaufen können. Warum sind bei uns die Karpfenpuffs im Sommer so voll von Anglern weil viele große Karpfen drin sind und die leicht zu Fangen sind. Hinterher hört man dann bah hab gestern einen mit 20 kilo gefangen. Und das in einem Gewässer wo man zwar angeln aber keinen Fisch entnehmen darf und dafür auch noch bezahlt.
Ist meine Meinung zum Thema Großkarpfen.


----------



## carper_83 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

|krach: |krach: |krach: <---- kommt euch das bekannt vor! :v


----------



## Achim_68 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> |krach: |krach: |krach: <---- kommt euch das bekannt vor! :v



jau, das sind smilies, die habe ich sofort erkannt!!!!!   :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hallo Anglerfreunde.

So muß da leider was klar stellen. (oder ich glaube es zumindestens)

Und zwar mache ich auch gerade denn kurs mit und da The Doc aus Aachen ist und sein Kumpel wahrscheilich auch sind wir in dem selben Fischerreikurs.

Also nach meiner meinung war das ein bischen anders was der Lehrgangsleiter gesagt hat.

Und zwar hat er gesagt das es Biologisch gesehen falsch währe einen groß Karpfen wieder ins Wasser zu setzten weil sie viel zu schlechte Futterverwerter sind. Das heißt sie Fressen sehr sehr viel und wachsen sehr sehr wenig. 

Und dadurch würden sie denn kleineren Fischen (Karpfen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, usw.....) das natürliche Futter weg fressen. Daher währes eigentlich besser einen solchen groß Karpfen dem Wasser zu entnehmen. Da es auch etliche Jahre dauern würde bis der Fisch merklich an größe zu nimmt...


Sollte es nicht so sein das wir im selben Fischerreikurs sind, Sorry!!!!!!

Weiterhin ist das nicht meine Meinung betreibe auch größtenteils C&R.
Aber es gibt einem doch eine 2 sichtweise, und so dumm ist das garnicht. Ich glaube eine Fischwirt oder Teichwirt würde auch nichts anderes sagen. 

So mußte ich mal los werden. 

PS: Endlich haben die Karpfen wieder richtig appetit bekommen in der letzten Zeit die fangen ja wieder richtig an zu beißen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Siff-Cop 
Danke ! für die Stellungnahme ! 

Die Aussage des Kursleiters mag soweit in Ordung sein. Es gibt nur einen kleinen Unterschied.. 

dem Fischzüchter geht es in der Regel darum, einen möglichst "hohen" Ertrag aus seinem Gewässer zu holen !

dem Angler geht es (und das jetzt mit Verlaub und ganz ganz vorsichitg) darum einen möglichst großen Fisch zu fangen !

Irgendwas beisst sich da aber oder ?


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Franz_16
Jup! Das beißt sich das habe ich auch schon in meinen überlegungen fest gestellt.
Aber ich habe bei dem Teichwirt nicht unbedingt an einen Züchter gedacht sondern eher an Teichpächter(Vereine, Biologen usw.......). Und wenn man als solcher, in seinem Teich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herstellen möchte könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen das große Exemplare dieses aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen.!!!??????????!!!!!???????? Oder???!!!!

Haben wir hier keinen Biologen der uns da mal aufklären kann.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@Siff-Cop: Ein mit zu viel Riesenkarpfen besetztes Gewässer hat kein Gleichgewicht mehr. Allerdings haben die wenigsten Gewässer ein ausgewogenes Gleichgewicht, höchstens eines, welches sich viele Angler wünschen (dolle Hechte und wenige Köfi), und welches auch nur durch Besatz in Waage gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Man spricht doch immer von dieser 10 kg Regel, nachdem ein Lebewesen rund 10 kg fressen muss, um ein Kilo zu zu nehmen (außer bei mir, wenn ich an einem Kühlschrank vorbei gehe, habe ich 3 Kilo zu genommen). 


Schlechter Futterverwerter bedeutet doch nichts anderes, als dass diese Regel dann nicht mehr passt, sondern die Viecher ab einer bestimmten Größe oder eines bestimmten Alters zwar kiloweise einfahren können, aber weder in gewicht noch in Größe angemessen zulegen. 

Bleib ich dann bei der Logik, bedeutet das auf ein Gewässer mit reichlichem Nahrungsangebot bezogen nur, dass es nix bedeutet. Auf Dauer gesehen wird aber ein übermäßiger Großfischbestand das Nahrungsangebot reduzieren, wenn man logisch denkt. Dort jedoch, wo das Angebot nicht so üppig ist, bedeutet das dann für die Nahrungskonkurrenten, dass denen das Futter mehr oder weniger Sinnlos weg gefressen wird, sieht man den Sinn eben in Größen - und Gewichtszuwachs. Und die Situation um den Nahrungsmangel dürfte dadurch sicher auch nicht verbessert werden. 

In beiden Fällen verändert also ein übermäßiger Großfischbestand über Kurz oder Lang das Nahrungsangebot und ab da werden dann die kleineren zu kurz kommen. Also macht es auf Dauer gesehen Sinn, Großfische nicht völlig von der Entnahme zu verschonen, sondern es muss ausgewogen bleiben, weil man ansonsten das Verhältnis der Generationen durcheinander bringt. 

Das wäre ein logischer Handlungsstrang, würde ich sagen, frei von C&R und Kochpott Sticheleien.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Servus. Ja ich weiß das ich jetzt wieder einigen auf den Schlips getreten bin. Ich befürworte aber auch nicht Großkarpfen zu Töten. Ich meine nur jeder solls halten wie er will oder darf. Ich lasse selber Karpfen ab 4 bis 5 Kilo wieder frei und entnehme auch übers Jahr gesehen nicht viele. Mich stört nur das bei Karpfen immer so ein Theater gemacht wird. Wenn wer nen Hecht mit einem Meter fängt sagt keiner laß ihn wieder frei, habs zumindest noch nie erlebt das einer gesagt hätte laß den Hecht oder Zander frei wenn er das Maß hatte. Großkarpfen haben nur für den Angler einen Sinn da man ja möglichst große Fische fangen will, ist ja auch nicht verwerflich der Jäger will ja auch lieber einen Sechzehnender schießen. Ich meine wenn sich jeder an die Regeln hält kann man gut auskommen auch wenns manchem weh tut wenn er mal nen Großen tot sieht sollte er sich klar darüber sein das es das Recht eines Anglers ist seine Beute zu behalten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Großkarpfen haben nur für den Angler einen Sinn da man ja möglichst große Fische fangen will, ist ja auch nicht verwerflich der Jäger will ja auch lieber einen Sechzehnender schießen.


Na klar, aber der schießt ja nicht immer nur ein bißchen, wiederbelebt ihn und läßt ihn dann wieder laufen. #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Naja, Du sprachst oben von Schweinehaltung, Hühnerhaltung, Rinderhaltung usw. Dort hat man nun mal die Problematik, dass es gewollte Überzüchtungen gibt, welche meist aus dem Versuch resultieren, nur die fetten, großen Tiere weitervererben zu lassen. Diese sind oft kaum noch lebensfähig, auch wenn sie artgerecht gehalten werden.


Nein, in meinem 1. Post sprach ich auch u.a. schon von Pferdezucht
Du hingegen verallgemeinerst die Hochleistungszucht für möglichst hohen Ertrag auf alle Vererbungsformen. In der Hochleistungszucht gibts unbestritten Probleme, deshalb wird das auch nicht mehr so intensiv gemacht, heute versucht man resistentere Arten zu züchten. Und bei Fischen ist mir die Hochleistungszucht auch unbekannt.



> Das Prinzip 'survival of the fittest' lässt übrigens den 'fittesten' überleben, NICHT den, der von Anglern auswelchemGrundauchimmer zurückgesetzt wurde. Etwas überspitzt müssten nach diesem Prinzip eher die gefangenen Fische entnommen werden, da diese so dämlich waren an den Haken zu geben.


Ich denke man kann jeden Fisch dazu bewegen an den Haken zu gehen. Dann würde also keiner überleben. (wie in D Üblich, daher schlechte Bestände) "Survival of the Fittest" eben, und das ist in diesem Fall der Mensch. Und genau da liegt der Hund im Pfeffer, wenns um verschobene Bestandsdichten geht. Karpfenbestände sind vielerorts gut, da C&R inzwischen dort Hoffähig ist. Bei den Raubfischbeständen wird alles Abgeschlagen, daher ist dort ein Unterbestand vorhanden, dort muss man mal ansetzen. In einem Gewässer, welches nicht befischt wird ist der Raubfischbestand nämlich i.o., und dort ist er weit höher als an insbesondere Tageskartengewässern üblich.
Ich setze die Karpfen und andere Fische zumeist wie in NL u.a. üblich zurück und greife daher in den Naturhaushalt also kaum bis gar nicht ein. Das Prinzip bleibt also gewahrt entgegen Deiner Aussage.



> Zum einen haben wir in unseren Angelgewässern wohl häufig nicht mehr normaler Natur, daher ist das mit der Selektion auch nicht mehr 100%ig gegeben. Zum anderen hast Du recht, 'schlechte' Mutationen sind in natürlicher Umgebung meist nicht in der Lage, diese weiterzugeben. Aber: Keine natürliche Umgebung.


Oh, Gewässer sind also keine Natürliche Umgebung??? Das seh ich aber etwas anders. Das seh ich sogar ganz anders. Besonders an Gewässern, die nicht besetzt werden, und wo C&R Pflicht ist.



> Falsch. Das würde bedeuten, dass sämtliche Tiere den gleichen Elterntieren entsprungen sind. Dies wäre dann der Fall, wenn in dem Gewässer nur wenige Eltern für die Fortpflanzung verantwortlich wären.


Das ist bei einem Natürlichen Bestand in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer auch der Fall. Durch Nachbesatz aus möglichst noch unterschiedlichen Quellen züchtet man nur einen Mischmascheinheitsfisch heran. (Bei Hunden wären das Mischlinge, die allgemein nicht so gefragt sind, und daher oft eingeschläfert werden, beim Karpfen verschwinden dann die Wildkarpfen, und Ältere Obst- und Gemüsesorten findet man auch kaum noch. Ich finde das nicht Wünschenswert, sondern schade, denn der z.B. Wildkarpfen ist ja dort wo er vorkommt eigentlich die angepasstere Art.)
Daher kannst Du Dir die Ironie:


> Klar, gerade bei Karpfen sehe ich da ein sehr großes Problem (<-IRONIE).


definitiv Sparen, gerade beim Karpfen sind viele Unterarten verschwunden, schau mal in ein Fischbestimmungsbuch, wieviele es eigentlich gibt: Galizier, Aischgründer, Böhmischer...
Schon mal nen Echten Lederkarpfen, also ganz ohne Schuppen gesehen? Ich noch nicht, und ich fische viel auf Karpfen. Hab aber in NL schon herrliche Zeilkarpfen und die schlanken Wildformen erwischt. In D leider nur Einheitsbrei. Entweder leicht Hochrückig (Galizische Form) mit Schuppen, oder dasselbe als Spiegler.

Also, meine Stimme ganz klar: Pro Zurücksetzen, Kontra Besatz.

Vielleicht sollte sich da auch ein Biologe mal zu äussern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robertb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Wenn ein Überbestand an grossen Karpfen da ist steht es ja ausser Frage das die Fische entweder verwertet oder umgesetzt werden. Das gilt ja nicht nur für Karpfen sonder auch für alle anderen Fischarten. Man sollte einen möglichst ausgewogenen Bestand von der Brut bis zu den stattlichen Exemplaren anstreben. Ist z. B. in Schottland bei den Hechten so die dürfen nur entnommen werden wenn sie nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind. Hat sich bisher gut bewahrheitet weil sich ein natürlich abgewachsener Bestand am Besten von alleine reguliert. Das Problem das ich bei uns sehe ist immer die Pauschalisierung wie :So ein grosser Fisch "muss" raus. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man je nach Gewässer ein sog. "Fingerspitzengefühl" dafür entwickeln.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Bleib ich dann bei der Logik, bedeutet das auf ein Gewässer mit reichlichem Nahrungsangebot bezogen nur, dass es nix bedeutet. Auf Dauer gesehen wird aber ein übermäßiger Großfischbestand das Nahrungsangebot reduzieren, wenn man logisch denkt. Dort jedoch, wo das Angebot nicht so üppig ist, bedeutet das dann für die Nahrungskonkurrenten, dass denen das Futter mehr oder weniger Sinnlos weg gefressen wird, sieht man den Sinn eben in Größen - und Gewichtszuwachs. Und die Situation um den Nahrungsmangel dürfte dadurch sicher auch nicht verbessert werden.
> 
> In beiden Fällen verändert also ein übermäßiger Großfischbestand über Kurz oder Lang das Nahrungsangebot und ab da werden dann die kleineren zu kurz kommen. Also macht es auf Dauer gesehen Sinn, Großfische nicht völlig von der Entnahme zu verschonen, sondern es muss ausgewogen bleiben, weil man ansonsten das Verhältnis der Generationen durcheinander bringt.



Das ist glaub ich die bisher beste Aussage zu dem Thema. Wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, dass Ältere Fische auch eines Natürlichen Todes Sterben, mittlere seltren, wäre es Perfekt.

Und das eine Übermässige Nahrungskonkurrenz sowieso zur Verbuttung führt, also gar keine Grossfische mehr nachwachsen sollte man da auch bedenken.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



> Schon mal nen Echten Lederkarpfen, also ganz ohne Schuppen gesehen? Ich noch nicht, und ich fische viel auf Karpfen.



hi,

bin einer der wenigen die nen lederkarpfen und das sogar als pb hat.

aber ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, die heuten satzfische an karpfen wachsen sehr schnell, aber nur bis 15pfd meines wissen. das ist natürlich für mich etwas ärgerlich, aber ich kann damit leben.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Wenn man die Meinungen von manchen hier liest kann einen ja richtig schlecht werden. Mir ist das scheiß egal was hier geschrieben wird. In Zukunft kann mich auch nichts davon abhalten meine gefangenen  Carps wieder in ihr Element gleiten zu lassen. In England, Frankreich, Belgien und Holland wird das schon seit sehr vielen Jahren so gemacht und das ohne Probleme. Einen überzeugten Kochtopangler kann man eh nicht bekehren mal einen größeren Karpfen zurück zusetzen. Da fällt eher Weihnachten auf den Monat Mai.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Meinungen von manchen hier liest kann einen ja richtig schlecht werden. Mir ist das scheiß egal was hier geschrieben wird. In Zukunft kann mich auch nichts davon abhalten meine gefangenen  Carps wieder in ihr Element gleiten zu lassen. In England, Frankreich, Belgien und Holland wird das schon seit sehr vielen Jahren so gemacht und das ohne Probleme. Einen überzeugten Kochtopangler kann man eh nicht bekehren mal einen größeren Karpfen zurück zusetzen. Da fällt eher Weihnachten auf den Monat Mai.




DANKE #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Solange jeder mitgenommene Fisch sinnvoll verwertet wird (Die Mülltonnenlösung ist NICHT sinnvoll, is alles schon vorgekommen) ist es mir völlig egal ob jemand einen großen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht.
Sobald der Fisch dann aber für ungenießbar befunden wird und in die Mülltonne wandert find ich das seeeehr Schade :c  |gr:


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

@carpcatcher2001

Kannst du für zwei Personen einen 30iger Sinnvoll verwerten? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Ich kann dir da Sachen erzählen. Hauptsache tot geschlagen und nach den Angeln ins Gebüsch oder in die Mülltonne des Parkplatzes geschmissen.Da sag ich nur ohne Worte.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi Mr.Boilie
Bis jettst ist das hier eine sachliche Diskussion!
Aber deine Antwort trägt nicht gerade dazu bei, dass es auch so bleibt!
Also bitte bleibt sachlich  und versucht doch erst einmal nachzudenken bevor ihr in die Tasten haut!
Leider sieht man dem geschriebenen Wort nicht an ob einer dabei lächelt ,oder gerade mit den Fäusten auf  ein Tisch haut!
Gruss Knurri! |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist das scheiß egal was hier geschrieben wird. In Zukunft kann mich auch nichts davon abhalten meine gefangenen Carps wieder in ihr Element gleiten zu lassen. In England, Frankreich, Belgien und Holland wird das schon seit sehr vielen Jahren so gemacht und das ohne Probleme. Einen überzeugten Kochtopangler kann man eh nicht bekehren mal einen größeren Karpfen zurück zusetzen. Da fällt eher Weihnachten auf den Monat Mai.


Erstens sollte einem das Gestzt nicht unbedingt scheissegal sein, wenn DU schon so anfangen möchtest. Zweitens gilt hier das Gesetz Deutschlands und nicht das von Holland Belgien oder Kleintimbuktu. Drittens ist nicht jeder Angler, der nich C&R betreibt ein Kochpottangler, genau so wenig, wie jeder C&R Angler ein Tierquäler ist. Viertens würde Weihnachten ohne Schaltjahr irgendwann in den Mai fallen und fünftens hat Knurri recht, dass es bisher sachlich zu ging. :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi Mr.Boilie!
Solche Beispiele wie du da aufführst habe ich noch nie erlebt und ich muss dir sagen du bist der erste den ich kenne oder auch nicht, der von so etwas berichten kann!
Wenn ich so etwas sehen würde wüsste ich genau was ich zu tuen habe !
Nämlich anzeigen und die würden nie wider angeln gehen! 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Dann Diskutiert ma alle schön weiter. Da fahre ich lieber ma fischen. Auf einen grünen Nenner werdet ihr da eh nicht kommen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Wollte ich auch aber das Wetter ist hier nicht so gut!
Aber am Freitag werde ich eine lange Sitzung einleiten,fahre gleich noch anfüttern!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> @carpcatcher2001
> 
> Kannst du für zwei Personen einen 30iger Sinnvoll verwerten? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
> Ich kann dir da Sachen erzählen. Hauptsache tot geschlagen und nach den Angeln ins Gebüsch oder in die Mülltonne des Parkplatzes geschmissen.Da sag ich nur ohne Worte.



Ich kenne schon Leute die es schaffen könnten, dann aber mit samt Bekanntenkreis, aber ich kenne auch Leute die einen Fisch gefangen haben, ihn töten, erzählen er hätte fast 30 Pfund (hat aber nur 22, da ich ihn letztes Jahr auch gefangen habe), sich dann mit diesem Fisch in der Lokalzeitung als den großen Helden feiern lassen und den Fisch dann mit der Begründung: So Große kann man eh nicht essen! in die Mülltonne zu werfen.

Sowas finde ich persönlich weniger Sinnvoll... |gr:


----------



## Tommy-Boy (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Meinungen von manchen hier liest kann einen ja richtig schlecht werden.


Ist mir gerade passiert, MR. BOILIE. :v 



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> ..sich dann mit diesem Fisch in der Lokalzeitung als den großen Helden feiern lassen und den Fisch dann mit der Begründung: So Große kann man eh nicht essen! in die Mülltonne zu werfen.
> |gr:


Solche Leute kenne ich nicht, und ich kenne (außer Dir) auch keine Leute, die solche 'Angler' kennen.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte sich da auch ein Biologe mal zu äussern.


Das passiert hier ja (indirekt) schon. Meine Freundin ist Diplombiologin, mit Spezialisierung auf Genetik (Vererbung, Mutationen usw.) (allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sie im Diplom mit Pflanzen (arabidopsis) gearbeitet hat. Ich unterstelle ihr trotzdem im Bereich Erblehre ein großes Fachwissen).



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, in meinem 1. Post sprach ich auch u.a. schon von Pferdezucht


Und was denkst Du, wo das Fleisch aus der Pferdewurst und dem Sauerbraten herkommt? Das sind halt keine alten Reitpferde, vielmehr blüht die Mastpferdehaltung (gerade in östlichen Ländern) im Moment wieder auf.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hochleistungszucht gibts unbestritten Probleme, deshalb wird das auch nicht mehr so intensiv gemacht, heute versucht man resistentere Arten zu züchten. Und bei Fischen ist mir die Hochleistungszucht auch unbekannt.


Das man es nicht mehr macht, ändert nichts an der Kernaussage, dass dies zu Problemen führt. Und ich meine mich vage erinnern zu können, dass der schicke dicke Karpfen eine extra fette Zuchtform aus asiatischen Klöstern ist (Wasserschweine oder so wurden die genannt). Aber wie gesagt, da habe ich keine Quellen zu.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Gewässer sind also keine Natürliche Umgebung??? Das seh ich aber etwas anders. Das seh ich sogar ganz anders.


Zitatverfälschung ist doch normalerweise nicht Dein Stil, oder? UNSERE ANGELGEWÄSSER, davon sprach ich.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders an Gewässern, die nicht besetzt werden, und wo C&R Pflicht ist.


Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Grund ein, wieso ich da dann angeln sollte????? Nenn mir einen vernünftigen Grund, der gleichzeitig berücksichtigt, dass ich dort aus SPASS Tiere quäle. Aber dies geht wieder auf C&R, falsche Diskussion. Brauchst mir keinen Grund nennen.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Nachbesatz aus möglichst noch unterschiedlichen Quellen züchtet man nur einen Mischmascheinheitsfisch heran. (Bei Hunden wären das Mischlinge, die allgemein nicht so gefragt sind, und daher oft eingeschläfert werden, beim Karpfen verschwinden dann die Wildkarpfen, und Ältere Obst- und Gemüsesorten findet man auch kaum noch. Ich finde das nicht Wünschenswert, sondern schade, denn der z.B. Wildkarpfen ist ja dort wo er vorkommt eigentlich die angepasstere Art.)


Ich rede zum einen nicht von Nachbesatz Artenfremder Tiere, und zum anderen solltest Du Dir mal Gedanken machen, wer sich diese 'Traumkarpfen' im Vereinsgewässer wünscht!



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal nen Echten Lederkarpfen, also ganz ohne Schuppen gesehen?


Ja, aber in keinem Specimen-Gewässer, sondern in einem netten kleinen Flüßchen.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also, meine Stimme ganz klar: Pro Zurücksetzen, Kontra Besatz.


Also behauptest Du wirklich, dass die Wildformen Aufgrund zurücksetzen KAPITALER Karpfen (denn davon reden wir ja die ganze Zeit) gesunder ihren Bestand erhält??



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Daher kannst Du Dir die Ironie:
> ...
> definitiv Sparen, ....)


Und gerade dies werde ich nicht tun.


Gruß
Tom


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Sauerbraten wird aus Pferd gemacht? *uargh*
Da machen die aber bei uns immer irgend was falsch ;>


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. September 2004)

*AW: Karpfen abschlachten?*

Hi Leute!
Bevor hier die Gemüter überkochen und da die Diskussion sowieso nur noch aus Zitaten und Gegendarstellungen besteht werde ich die Sache jetzt hier beenden!
Gruss Knurri!


----------

